# English Walnut???



## Karl_99 (Oct 23, 2016)

This wood was in a bulk box from a bowl turner and I am not sure what it is. Could it be English Walnut? If not, what do you think it is?

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 23, 2016)

I can't say for sure that it's walnut but I have seen walnut (rarely) with almost that kind of streaking. What I have seen did NOT have steaks that strong with such a sharp demarcation between light and dark. If it is walnut at all, what KIND of walnut would just be a guess.

Is there anywhere on it that you could get even a small end grain section shown?


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 23, 2016)

phinds said:


> I can't say for sure that it's walnut but I have seen walnut (rarely) with almost that kind of streaking. What I have seen did NOT have steaks that strong with such a sharp demarcation between light and dark. If it is walnut at all, what KIND of walnut would just be a guess.
> 
> Is there anywhere on it that you could get even a small end grain section shown?




It is possibly English walnut. A lot has to do with how it was cut . I found an old pic on my phone of a blank I had of English Walnut

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## phinds (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice piece, Tom. Glad you found that since I've never seen one with such sharp streaking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 24, 2016)

There was a guy a while back with stuff he labeled Turkish Walnut that had figure that striking, No idea what species that really is but is it a possibility?


----------



## phinds (Oct 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> There was a guy a while back with stuff he labeled Turkish Walnut that had figure that striking, No idea what species that really is but is it a possibility?


Turkish walnut IS English walnut (is European walnut, is Italian walnut, is French walnut ... etc.). It's all Juglans regia.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 24, 2016)

phinds said:


> Turkish walnut IS English walnut (is European walnut, is Italian walnut, is French walnut ... etc.). It's all Juglans regia.



Thank you Paul, I don't know much about the European stuff.


----------



## phinds (Oct 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Thank you Paul, I don't know much about the European stuff.


Common names can get ridiculous. For Juglans regia, my database (which you can download, by the way) shows the following and these are just the walnut names. It also shows another 60 names.

walnut (china, cyprus, europe, india, pakistan)
walnut, ancona (southern europe)
walnut, auvergne (europe)
walnut, black (cuba)
walnut, black sea (europe)
walnut, british (europe)
walnut, carpathian
walnut, caucasian (europe)
walnut, caucasus
walnut, circassian (europe, southern asia, turkey, ussr)
walnut, common (europe)
walnut, english (europe, southern asia, turkey)
walnut, european (europe, southern asia, turkey)
walnut, french (united kingdom)
walnut, italian (europe)
walnut, persian (europe, iran)
walnut, royal (asia, europe)
walnut, russian (ussr)
walnut, spanish (europe)
walnut, turkish (turkey)

NOBODY can keep track of this stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

